# slice and weights



## boxerdogs (May 15, 2006)

i play twicw a week ive just sorted out my slice but my mates is getting worse im about to buy some lead weight to add to my putter and he wants some to stick to his driver to see if it will help his slice i said i would ask here if it would help and if so were on the head should he put it cheers for any help:thumbsup:


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

it might help his slice, the weight tword the heel of the club should help him turn it over a little bit.


----------



## boxerdogs (May 15, 2006)

cheers mate were playing tomorrow i'll let him know


----------



## bobalbertyjr (Aug 8, 2012)

boxerdogs said:


> i play twicw a week ive just sorted out my slice but my mates is getting worse im about to buy some lead weight to add to my putter and he wants some to stick to his driver to see if it will help his slice i said i would ask here if it would help and if so were on the head should he put it cheers for any help:thumbsup:


 I had the same thought about stick on weights on the heel of my driver to help reduce my slice, was wondering if you had ever tried it, and what was the result? 

did a search and ran across this thread


----------



## bigwave916 (May 30, 2012)

That's the whole idea of the weight adjustable clubs. Weight on the heel is draw or hook bias, weight on the toe is fade or slice bias. Whether it's draw or hook, or slice or fade depends on how much weight you use.

This will only work if the golfer is releasing the club properly. So many slicers hold on to the club so tightly and don't release it through the hitting point that the weights don't matter much.


----------

